# black piranha...



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

I was just wondering if anyone could tell me what kind of black p this is that I have and when his eyes will turn red?Thanks.


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

Oooops...I brought this over from my pic of him in the members gallery...obviously way too small,sorry.How can I get it to be bigger?


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

I hope that this pic comes up ok.

*_edit_* I replaced the huge picture you posted by a resized version.
I hope you don't mind... :smile:

- Judazzz


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

hey nice clear pic, next time make it a little smaller. i would say that it's a rhom or brandtii. if it's a rhom then it's eyes will probably turn red when it's around 5-6".

Joe


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Looks like a highback? I not too good with id's thou.


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

looks like a Serrasalmus brandtii or Serrasalmus eigenmanni -

im probably wrong.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

S. Brandtii.

Frank should have the final say though.

*Moved to piranha species ID*


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

Thanks judazz for the resize...much better


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

I was looking through the pics in the gallery and I am starting to think that it looks just like a serrasalmus altuvei...what does everyone else think?


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

id say brandtii, the altuvei has those juvinile spots at that size i think...

anyway a VERY lovely piranha


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

Thanks for all the input...I looked at some in the gallery and I believe that a brandtii is what I have,which is what most of you thought it was.Thanks again.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Brandti... hmmm.. not sure after seeing re-sized pic.

Is this fish about 4 or 5 inches?


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

Yes...4-5"...what kind do you think that it might be?


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

> If the front of the anal fin lines up vertically with the 3rd ray of the dorsal fin then you have a brandti on your hands.


Looking at the pic of my p this does not seem to be the case...what do you think, Frank?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

It appears to be rhombeus.


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

Thanks Frank...I wasn't sure about what p I had.I can now correct my sig.


----------



## radar22 (Jul 10, 2003)

nice pic,looks like my high back rhom.


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

IF IT WAS A BRANDTII, THE FRONT OF THE DORSAL FIN WOULD LINE VERTICALLY UP WITH THE BOTTOM FIN


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

never knew brandtis had black tails????
that's definately a rhom like frank said....it's very impressive


----------

